# What do they call it?



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I was thinking about how people in different places call things by other names. So with that, i thought I would start a thread where we can discuss that. Here are my first few questions.

1. What do Canadians call Canadian Bacon? Bacon?
2. What do the Scots call Scottish Eggs? (Eggs?)
3. What do the French call French Toast? Toast? (if so, what do they call what we call toast?)
4. What do the French call French Fries? Just Fries?


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Aaron, no idea but you are making me hungry








Philly


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

some English peoples call french fries .... chips.... because they are called chips, not french fries....... they just are.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

canadian bacon is called backbacon.
French Toast = Pain Perdu (Lost Bread)


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Why do they call it a lisp, and how do you tell someone that you have it?
Why do people call it ATM machines?
Why do people say PIN number?


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

when i went to france every one said chips not fries all french/english anyways


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

i could say why do people say : one why was it not called somthing else the list could keep on going one of the main thing i think about is swear words and why aer simple words be offencinve it baffles me just thick the word lick could have been a swear word. "you are a LICK! "


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

you dont have to tell someone you have a lisp. they already know
PIN= Personal identification number
ATM= Automated teller machine


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

bj000 said:


> you dont have to tell someone you have a lisp. they already know
> PIN= Personal identification number
> ATM= Automated teller machine


Person A: Hey what's wrong with you
Person B: What do you mean?
Person A: Why do you talk funny, do you have a lisp or somthing
Person B: Yeth, I have a Lithp, YOU ATH

as for your other two answers,, that's my point so people are really saying "automated teller machine machine" and "personal identification number number".


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i don't ask people whats wrong with them if they have a lisp.. i just think " oh, they have a lisp"
i don't assume there is something wrong with them.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

bj000 said:


> i don't ask people whats wrong with them if they have a lisp.. i just think " oh, they have a lisp"
> i don't assume there is something wrong with them.


I did not say that you did,,it was just in jest







(I don't think there is anything wrong with people that have them either)

thanks for killing the lightheartedness of this for me..









LGD


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

lol im not being serious. i cant be over stuff like this. i was just trying to make you uncomfortable because there was room for me to do so.. wanna take this outside?


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

im gunna make dinner.. my significant other is giving me the stink eye cause shes hungry. 
slingshots need to sleep too. Take it easy lgd, mckee, nsr, KK and the rest.. ill stalk the forums after she passes out.


----------

